

Why Entrepreneurs Have to Practice Emotional First Aid with Guy Winch - ckyildiz
http://www.powerfulnonsense.com/why-entrepreneurs-have-to-practice-emotional-first-aid-with-guy-winch/

======
chris-hexx
No, really - why are transcripts not more of a thing for people trying to get
their idea out and their books sold? That this guy expects 'entrepreneurs' to
spend 45 mines being sold to seems unlikely and non-useful, so what gives?

------
colund
"powerfulnonsense.com"? Why waste time and/or money on this kind of quasi-
psychology?

